# Subject: Demo Cobra Marauder for sale



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not on the team, though I will accept donations. :lol:

Looked up a review, and it is quite good...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

...put a deposit on a hurricane skimmer via Dylan at Newcastle's shop for September shipment.... that Cobra demo should be in hot buys!


----------



## 0ccy (Jun 23, 2013)

Is this still for sale?


----------

